# DAFV: Angelpolitische Richtlinien/Programm



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*DAFV: Angelpolitische Richtlinien/Programm​*
Nach der Abstimmung des DAV, dass dieser ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte in den VDSF/DAFV übertreten will, gelten ja zuerst einmal die angelpolitischen Grundsätze des VDSF logischerweise weiter.

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan hat ja in Berlin auf der VDSF-Abstimmung angekündigt, dass sie jetzt (endlich) anfangen will, "Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten" und auf dieser Basis dann bis zur Sitzung im Saarland im November ein angelpolitisches Programm und dessen Finanzierung zu präsentieren.

Wir versuchen wie immer möglichst frühzeitig in Erfahrung zu bringen, was da geplant oder diskutiert wird und werden - sobald etwas zum angelpolitischen Programm oder einzelnen Punkten vorliegt - das dann hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Angelpolitische Richtlinien/Programm*

2 Monate nach Eintragung immer noch nix, null, nada, niente....

Obwohl Frau Dr. im geschäftsführenden Präsidium für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit selber zuständig ist, dazu einen Referenten(Struppe) zur Seite hat, es 2 Geschäftsstellen gibt:
Keine einzige Veröffentlichung zum Thema Richtlinien/Programm...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Angelpolitische Richtlinien/Programm*

Auch jetzt gibt es immer noch nichts Konkretes vom Präsidium.

Noch unbestätigten Meldungen zufolge soll es aber innerhalb des Präsidiums Streit geben zwischen Befürwortern einer mehr in Richtung Naturschutz gehenden Ausrichtung und einer mehr in Richtung Angeln gehender geben und deswegen noch keine inhaltlichen Richtlinien fertig sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Angelpolitische Richtlinien/Programm*

Trotzdem sich Frau Dr. laut Protokoll von der letzten VDSF-Verbandsausschusssitzung  (als das erste Mal auch das neue Präsidium und die (Ex)DAVler dabei waren) selber Kunstverständnis bescheinigte und daher Ideen für das neue Logo ankündigte, soll es nach noch unbestätigter Meldung im Präsidium noch nicht möglich gewesen sein, sich zweieinhalb Monate nach Rechtskraft (VDSF)DAFV auf ein Logo zu einigen.

Dafür spricht auch, dass Schreiben vom Verband wie auch die neue Internetseite immer noch ohne Logo auskommen müssen.

Wenn die noch nicht mal das schaffen, wird's sicher interessant sein, wenn es um wirklich wichtige Inhalte geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Angelpolitische Richtlinien/Programm*

Und wieder weitere 2 Wochen rum - immerhin gibt's jetzt mal die Tagesordnung der Verbandsausschusssitzung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051

Ansonsten weiter Schweigen  im Walde im Walde, auch schriftliche Anfragen von Mitgliedern bezüglich Finanzierung von Veranstaltungen in 2014 oder zum abgelaufenen Bundesjugendfischereitag wurden bis heute nicht beantwortet.

Die Internetseite ist weiter eine komplette Wüste...

Frau Dr. wohl immer noch im Wahlkampfmodus für die FDP sein, statt im Einsatz für den (VDSF)DAFV....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Angelpolitische Richtlinien/Programm*

Nach wie vor, nach weiteren 2 Wochen, natürlich nichts Neues - nur, dass jetzt langsam einige LV endlich in die Pötte kommen und sich das so nicht mehr gefallen lassen wollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Angelpolitische Richtlinien/Programm*

Es gibt immer noch nichts Neues zum Thema Inhalte, Ziele oder Richtlinien.

Da es kaum noch vorstellbar ist, dass diese Trümmertruppe mit ihrem unfähig/untätigen Präsidium nochmal diesbezüglich in die Pötte kommt, lösen wir dieses Thema von oben und verweisen auf dieses hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454

Sollte wider Erwarten 2014 noch irgendwas Inhaltliches vom VDSF/DAFV kommen, werden wir euch da informieren.

Dieser Thread hier wurde ja direkt nach der (Kon)Fusion eröffnet, ist nun also ein dreiviertel Jahr alt, ohne dass irgend was in inhaltlicher Richtung geschehen wäre.

Da lass ich den dann nun einfach "versinken", bringt ja eh nix bei der Trümmertruppe..


----------

